# Food Safety News - 03/02/2021... Sponsor promises to amend Montana Food Freedom bill to make it passable



## daveomak.fs (Mar 2, 2021)

*Sponsor promises to amend Montana Food Freedom bill to make it passable*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 02, 2021 12:05 am Enthusiasm is building in Montana for a Food Freedom bill that may be fatally flawed in its major elements. The major sponsor, Sen. Greg Hertz, R-Polson, has promised to keep working on the bill to get it across the finish line. Hertz, owner, and manager of Moody’s Market in Polson, MT, is a retail grocer... Continue Reading


*Four convicted for fake food poisoning claim*
By News Desk on Mar 02, 2021 12:01 am Four people have been convicted in England for making a false holiday food poisoning claim. Two men and two women from Middlesbrough were sentenced to four months in prison, after issuing fraudulent compensation claims for gastric illness against Jet2holidays. Christopher Byng, 38, Barbara Byng, 64, Linda Lane, 36, and Anthony Byng, 66, were convicted of contempt... Continue Reading


*Problems put seafood, papaya, pet treats, etc. on U.S. alert list*
By News Desk on Mar 02, 2021 12:00 am Editor’s note: The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click on the table to go to the FDA page with... Continue Reading


*One dead in Listeria outbreak linked to soft Queso-style cheeses*
By News Desk on Mar 01, 2021 07:17 pm A Listeria outbreak linked to soft Queso-style cheeses has turned deadly and spurred federal officials to renew their calls for consumers to throw out certain brands of cheese products. As of late Monday, 11 people across four states have been confirmed infected from Listeria monocytogenes in the outbreak. One person has died and 10 have... Continue Reading


*Listeria concern prompts nationwide recall of taco dip trays, platters, etc.*
By News Desk on Mar 01, 2021 12:51 pm J&J Distributing of St. Paul, MN, is recalling multiple products because of potential Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The products include taco trays, platters and dips, layered dips and sandwiches. The company reports distributing the products to retailers across the country, according to its recall notice posted posted by the Food and Drug Administration. The potential contamination... Continue Reading


----------

